# Need lots of help IDing Crypt species



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Well as I prep to move everything into planters I could use lots of help identifiying what I have. I have received alot of Crypt sp. but unfortunately alot of them came all in one package and not labeled seperately by the sellers. I have a bunch in my tank as well that I will need identified but will need to take pictures later of them. Hoping to get them marked so I know who is who finally. I've taken pictures of the top of the leaf, bottom of the leaf and of the whole plant. Hope you guys can help. I'm going to start moving them into pots later this week so I can free up some room in my propigation tank. Possibly grabbing another 10g tank to hold these guys for now.

Oh yeah I have lots of C. Cilata plantlets so if anyone is interested in some trades LMK I do know that one for sure as it was labeled in one batch, along with a C. 'Mi Oya' that came in a week ago, and hopefully the ones coming from Ghanzifar this week will be labeled.

Here is what I have purchased, note not all of my platns are pictured I have another ~20 plants to take pictures of yet.

Willisi
Walkeri
Wendetii Green X
Wendetii Rosanverg
Wendetii Florida Sunset
Wendetti Mi Oya
Wendetii Green Gecko
Pondertiifolia
Crispatula
Parva
Undulata
Usteriana
Wendetii Brown
Usteriana x Walkeri
Plus others that I don't remember the names of right now

1.


























2.


























3.


























4.


























5.


























6.


























7.


























8.


























9.


























10.


























11.


























12.


























13.


















14.


















15.


























16.


























Thanks in advance for the much needed ID's

Craig


----------

